# Dexter was bitten tonight ....



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I took Dexter & two of my sons out tonight for a little walk - only to the field at the back of our house. As we got there, a man was coming out with a tiny terrier off lead. He allowed his dog to come sniff; but must have know that his was not friendly as he then said 'oh dear, his tail is stiff, not good' and grabbed his dog, but not before the little thing had bitten Dexter in the foot. Dexter yelped & hobbled off. He was quite sore for a few minutes & couldn't walk on it. The man just wandered off while I was inspecting the foot. It all looks fine & he walked fine afterwards. But it left me feeling quite amazed. Should I have done anything different ?

I have always personally been wary of large dogs but all that I have met with Dexter have been gentle. Is it the small ones that are generally snappy ?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh . . poor Dexter . . things are so different in the UK and the states . . in Ga. all dogs are required to be leashed in city limits . . not that its always adhered to, so you have to go out of city limits for walks off leash. We are going this weekend to find a wooded area or path for Sami to walk in off lease, kinda nervous!! His recall is very selective! Hope Dexter does not remember that nasty run in for long!


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

hi l find the larger dogs do seem more friendly l try and keep buddy away from the small terriers a lot of the smaller breeds seem to be quite snappy although he seems to like any kind.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

On our favourite walks,my Dexter has been snarled at several times by a couple of different Jack Russels. In my experience,it's usually the small dogs that act aggressively towards him.

Big hugs to your Dexter x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

...and the same with my Dexter! The small ones are the worst, Dexter is wary of little dogs now and bounds up to the big ones!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its posible the other dog is a nice dog and normal gets on with others but for some reason was agravated by dexter. so time boin y puppyes are their own worst enamy and can rub older dogs the wrong way provoking a responce. 


everyone is skared of big dogs because of their size. but more peaple.and dogs are bitten by small dogs than big dogs. its just they do less dammege so the pappers dont report them. 

terriers can be nippy wee things, but most terriers were bred for some sort of ratting,ferrating,rabbit huntting. 

it could have just been mixed signles. puppies dont always read other dogs propperly. or it could have been the man pulli.g him away that made him bite. 

glad he is ok, the guy should.have stuck around.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor Dexter hope he's ok now.
Buddy was on his long lead yesterday and while walking through the farmers field the farmer was driving down the track with two jack russels running in front of the car ,as soon as they saw Buddy they went crazy Buddy just stood still didnt move but still tail wagging ,One of the dogs carmed down and was quite fridnely while the other was making such an awful scary noise i tryed to get out of there as soon as possible.

I dont think it was anything Dexter did or didnt do some jack russels can be very snappy 

Buddy's been snapped at quite a few times by older dogs who get annoyed by puppies ,i usually let them get on with it as it teachs Bud good manners.

If your really unsure when a dog approachs pop his lead on till you've asked the owner if the dog is freindly towards puppies .Easier said then done some times though as puppies will be puppies and run off after dogs to have a play .(as Buddy does!!)


Even though ive had a few bad experiences i wont let it stop me letting Buddy off lead all in all i think it has made him a very socialble dog and he's uber confident.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes on reflection, its probably a good learning curve for Dexter.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Some people are just ignorant and do not bother to control their dogs probably behave in the same way towards people!


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i dont think one can generalise about any dog really. i have a jack russell who is totally adorable, but wont tolerate puppies jumping in her face constant;y as shes 13 now. she tells twinkle off occasionally, but not aggresively. she's a good teacher helping twinks learn her manners. however, we met a jack the other day that tried to kill looby, totally vile creature!!!
but, at the same time, my friends staffie is the sweetest dog alive, yet you do meet the odd one that is totally terrifying!
in my 20 odd years in dog ownership, i NEVER look at what kind of dog it is, but normally suss out the owner first  hehehe x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Dexter .... so pleased he is not seriously injured .. 

Don't let this put you off little dogs, you get nice and not so nice dogs in all sizes, breeds and ***, it just depends on so much, plus as Kendal said a dog can be very friendly with most dogs but then react differently to another dog, again for so many reasons.

Little hugs to you and Dexter xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Dexter, hope his foot is ok

I know we can't generalise but as Millie has been nipped 3 times now and everytime its a small Terrier - I will generalise. Terrier's can be right grumpy buggers and you never know which one you're meeting.

I must say I often call out now and ask, if their dog is friendly.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Poor Dexter, hope his foot is ok
> 
> I know we can't generalise but as Millie has been nipped 3 times now and everytime its a small Terrier - I will generalise. Terrier's can be right grumpy buggers and you never know which one you're meeting.
> 
> I must say I often call out now and ask, if their dog is friendly.


with the utmost respect....  i disagree terribly 

my jack has been SO PATIENT with this very over eager cockapoo puppy who jumps in her face continuosly - the only way puppies learn NOT to be irritating to other dogs, is for those other dogs telling them. theres a big difference between dog aggression and natural dog behaviour  im quite worried that when we meet other dogs, twinkle may get into terrible trouble as looby is being very good to her and letting her get away with murder, lol x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

LisaVonH said:


> with the utmost respect....  i disagree terribly
> 
> my jack has been SO PATIENT with this very over eager cockapoo puppy who jumps in her face continuosly - the only way puppies learn NOT to be irritating to other dogs, is for those other dogs telling them. theres a big difference between dog aggression and natural dog behaviour  im quite worried that when we meet other dogs, twinkle may get into terrible trouble as looby is being very good to her and letting her get away with murder, lol x


I stand by my comments. You're assuming that all puppies are over eager and annoying or appear to be annoying the other dog. 

Every time Millie has been nipped (and note I said nip not bitten or attacked), she has quietly walked up to them with her tail wagging, just wanting to do the usual greet. At no time has she bounded up to them, enthusiasm overflowing.

Therefore for Millie's sake I am cautious of terriers in particular. I don't avoid them or keep Millie from them, but I am wary. We have met several terriers that are perfectly fine and happy, but I can still be wary from our own experience.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

fair enuff  im not assuming anything  just trying to keep open minds open...  x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

It scares me when thinking about rudi being bitten .. Hope dexter is ok ... When i had a labrador at my parents we were in brighton and a staffy went for my dogs neck... I was so scared but he was ok thank goodness


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> It scares me when thinking about rudi being bitten .. Hope dexter is ok ... When i had a labrador at my parents we were in brighton and a staffy went for my dogs neck... I was so scared but he was ok thank goodness


Try not to worry too much. I do think there is quite a difference between being nipped, bitten and attacked. 9 times out of 10 it is just nipped, no marks to the skin or a tiny mark, nothing serious.

Luckily I have taught Millie 'Close' so she will come and stand next to me and we can walk off together. She;s more than happy to stand next to me at this time


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

its pretty scary when they get proper bitten  i got in the middle of an attack once too and ended up in hospital - BUT mostly, its just dogs doing dog stuff  try not to let it affect your walks - coz walks are brilliant  xxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you - we went to Plymbridge woods for walks at the weekend & I accosted every friendly looking dog owner (big & small dogs) and asked if I could introduce Dexter - just so that he didn't retain that bad experince.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

brilliant plan  one bad experience doesnt have to shape the future - there are so many luffly dogs out there! twinkle met her first 'other dog' on her first walk yesterday, and it was an enormous doberman, who was a little bit scared of my 2!!!! bless her! was so sweet


----------

